# Jack Daniels Final draw results



## Rockin Rooster (Sep 6, 2007)

AUTOMATICS:

cancersuckschicago.com = 2006 Jack Daniels
Habitual Smokers = 2006 American Royal Open
Holy Cow Cookers = HLS&R Barbecue
Jack’s Old South = Memphis in May
Four Men and a Pig = Seven Wins
Blazen BBQ = Seven Wins
Lotta Bull BBQ = Eleven Wins
Munchin Hogs at the Hilton = Seven Wins

Draw teams:

LEARN2QUE.com
Gravity Grill
155 South Bar-B-Q
Carcass Cookers
Firehouse BBQ
Joey Mac's Smoke Stax
Quau
Ulcer Acres
Porkrastinators
Smokers Wild
Albert's Ash Kick'n BBQ
Moonswiners
J Mack Cookers
Just Smoking Around
All Day Smoke
The Heat is On
Set it & Forget it BBQ Team
King's Cooking, Inc.
Tarheel Smokers
Smokin Tailgators
Rib Wurx
Midnight Smoker
BS Pitmeister
Smoky Mountain Smokers
Late Night Whiskey Smokers
Guzzlin' Gourmets
Smok'n Joe's Too
Home on the Range
Cider House BBQ
Pappy's
Ellas BBQ
Parrothead Smokers
Gordon's Backyard BBQ
*North Coast BBQ Society*

*Updated I left off a few of the teams Sorry*
The rest of the winners

Head Country II - 10th year qualifier
Smokin’ Triggers - 10th year qualifier

Bob-O’s Que - AZ State winner
Lunchmeat - DE State winner
I Smell Smoke - MA and ME State winner
Grub Rustlers - MT State winner
Que Ball BBQ - NH State winner
Philly Pigs - NJ State winner
QN4U - NV State winner
Ribs and Bibs - OH State winner
Smokin Clones - SD State winner
Otis and the Bird - UT State winner
Cool Smoke - VT State winner
Pellet Envy - WY State winner
Dizzy Pig - WV State winner
IQUE - CT State winner
The Purple Turtle Catering - NY State winner

Sorry for not getting these in the original post.



Congratulations to all the teams!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 6, 2007)

HOLY CRAP...THEY MADE IT IN!!!!  Congrats guys!!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulaions Uncle Bubba and Company!!!! [smilie=muffin.gif]   [smilie=banana.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=orange.gif]  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 6, 2007)

[smilie=a_partyguy.gif]  [smilie=banana.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=cactus_man.gif]  [smilie=drink.gif]  [smilie=fly1.gif]  [smilie=a_wizard.gif]  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]  [smilie=new_smilie_colors1.gif]  [smilie=muffin.gif]  [smilie=orange.gif]  [smilie=a_holyshit.gif]  [smilie=a_help.gif]


----------



## Rich Decker (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Bbq Bubba (Sep 6, 2007)

COngrat's guy's......go kick some ass!!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  Still can't believe it.   Hmmm...chicken turn in must include both white and dark meat.  

Time to practice some chicken breasts.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 6, 2007)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone.  Still can't believe it.   Hmmm...chicken turn in must include both white and dark meat.
> 
> Time to practice some chicken breasts.



Is there white meat on a chicken??


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 6, 2007)

Brine 'em Cowboy!


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!

How awesome is that!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 6, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Brine 'em Cowboy!



That's the plan.


----------



## Griff (Sep 6, 2007)

Way cool guys. Pod cast from the Jack?


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't congratulate us! Uncle bubba did this all on his own! We are just going along to hold the tongs.......


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 7, 2007)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Don't congratulate us! Uncle bubba did this all on his own! We are just going along to hold the tongs.......



Damn it....I was going to start a new thread saying congrats Kevin...but Woodman beats me to it!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 7, 2007)

Bubba you going to bring your pro driver with you? You might want to recreate the magic of Franklin...if you need a late night pit tender I know someone who is avaliable


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 7, 2007)

We will need the whole thing on video.    Get JB or Sapo to ride along.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 7, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well if that's the case Bubba is on his own...........


----------



## wittdog (Sep 7, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":2vwfiz3p]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well if that's the case Bubba is on his own...........[/quote:2vwfiz3p]
Somebody said he was on his own even when you guys are there....


----------



## DaleP (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats huge guys. Way to go now bring back the prize! Ill be rootin for you.


----------



## Aaron1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats on the draw.
We wont be there competing this year but will be attending for business,see you on the hill on Friday night for a glass or two  .
Aaron


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 7, 2007)

Way to go Kevin and Bruce.  That is fantastic news.  Maybe I can talk Gary into another ROAD TRIP to see how the masters do it.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 7, 2007)

100% Kevin, he's the one that got us in.....he's just bringing me to wipe his brow.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 7, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Bruce B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody said he was on his own even when you guys are there....[/quote:1shmbtub]

*YOU sir*, haven't left yet!!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 7, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody said he was on his own even when you guys are there....[/quote:108wndie]

*YOU sir*, haven't left yet!![/quote:108wndie]
Yeah but  I will be near the end of OCT [smilie=banana.gif]  [smilie=drink.gif]


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 7, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> 100% Kevin, he's the one that got us in.....he's just bringing me to wipe his brow.



Are you shure it's his brow he has in mind, Bruce!    

Go Buckeyes and Mountaineers too!


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll be down there, but only as a volunteer. I'll try to look you guys up. Maybe next year I can get there to cook again.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 8, 2007)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Don't congratulate us! Uncle bubba did this all on his own! We are just going along to hold the tongs.......



I like to think of it as a cumulative team effort(Woodman, Bruce, & Kloset) going back to the first disaster we had at Grand Rapids and working together and learning things and moving in a positive direction in a very very short period of time.  We've only competed in 10 comps total into our 4th year now.  Looks like we are going to have a full crew for the Jack which is great.  Anyone is welcome to come and hang.  I figure this to be a once in a lifetime shot to go so let's make it a great time for whoever can make it.  Thanks to all for the kudos.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 8, 2007)

You learned, through experience and disaster...to off load the dead weight!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 8, 2007)

[smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]


----------



## BigGQ (Sep 9, 2007)

Congrats guys!  Big time!!  I hope you do well.

See another familar name on the list, BS Pitmisters. Congrats to them also.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 9, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":1l64bjkk]100% Kevin, he's the one that got us in.....he's just bringing me to wipe his brow.


i heard that's not the only thing you wipe.    [/quote:1l64bjkk]

Brian.....I do what I have to do to get our team a victory.


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, I remembered over the weekend that I am at the International Sanitary Supply Assoc. show in Orlando (ISSA) from Monday through Saturday that week! That makes -0- comps for me this year! (but I did do 14 catering gigs!)  I am OUT for the Jack as well.......


----------

